# Common Ravens Nest In Ohio For The First Time In More Than 100 Years



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

For the first time in more than a century, common ravens have nested in Ohio. The nest was discovered this spring at Fernwood State Forest in Jefferson County, according to the ODNR Division of Wildlife. 5/29/08

More...


----------

